# Caad 10 Dura-Ace or SuperSix Ultegra



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Being they are approx the same price, which stock model is a better pure racer? Any opinions?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Crit or road racing?


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

the supersix frame is marginally lighter, but the stock mavic aksium wheels are pretty danged heavy for a $3100 road racing bike, and with tektro brakes instead of ultegras like the caad10. personally, i would go caad10. from my experience the bike definitely isn't the most incredible at dampening vibrations, but everything else is spot on, and you could race that particular model right out of the box.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

The weight of SuperSix Ultegra is 16.5 lbs
The weight of CAAD10 Dura Ace is 15.8 lbs


SuperSix Ultegra is fitted with Mavic Aksiums
while the CAAD10 Dura Ace is fitted with Shimano RS80.

For less weight and better wheels I'd go for the CAAD10 DA. You'll be spending less energy on every pedal stroke.

The SuperSix Ultegra has a better frameset. No question about it. But I guess you'll need to spend at least another $1000 (wheels, brakeset, etc) to make it better than the CAAD10 DA. Dollar for dollar you can't beat a CAAD10.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

CAADEL said:


> The weight of SuperSix Ultegra is 16.5 lbs
> The weight of CAAD10 Dura Ace is 15.8 lbs
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard the SuperSix is smooth, I own a 2009 SuperSix Hi Mod that's on it's last legs and I'm looking at the SuperSix 4 and CAAD10 4, I will probably swap out components (have a Force group) and put the heavy wheels on my CAAD9 and sell that. 

I sooooo want the Evo but don't want to spend the cash, plus I'm going to race my bike and that makes me nervous. Part of me wants to just buy the CAAD10 and ride it year round, but the other part wants to get the SuperSix and make my 2009 SuperSix my crit/race/bad weather bike and ride the new bike for other rides.

Sorry to piggyback on the thread, I'm indecisive and can't figure what I want to do.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with CAADEL, for the same price, the CAAD10-1 is the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

but carbon frames have less road vibration than aluminums. i'd go with supersix and upgrade the wheels to rs80.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

or go with the CAAD10 and some nice Tubulars- I switched back to them on my nicer road bike and it's shocking how much better they ride (far bigger difference than between my high end carbon frame and my aluminum cx bike even)


----------

